# Any insight/feedback on Puppyspot.com?



## jasperella (Feb 20, 2017)

Just another source I'm contemplating for a puppy. 

I've talked with a rep and they stated that all their breeders are licensed and vetted to ensure they are not backyard breeders, puppy mills, etc., and, Puppyspot provides a 10 year health guarantee on every puppy, which is great, if true and enforceable.

I have a few concerns. First, I've seen many photos of puppies with the same background in the photo, meaning they are from the same breeder, but it's been many puppies over consecutive months, which makes me pause and consider, why so many puppies over such a period of time, consecutively? how healthy are the mother(s) if they are being constantly bred, or, if from different females, how many can they have to produce so many puppies over and over? how well can the dogs be attended to? isn't that like a puppy mill? 

I also don't like the fact that I can't communicate with the breeder directly, know where they are located, website, anything. I was told all communication, negotiation, etc. goes through Puppyspot. 

I have other concerns, but these are my main ones. Am I being over-cautious? Am I showing the right amount of concern? Am I doing the appropriate level of asking myself these questions, research, etc.? 

Thanks in advance for any feedback. I always appreciate everyone's thoughts and comments. :biggrin1:

TK


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

PLEASE don't buy from any place like this! They are just puppy brokers with lots of promises that aren't kept! Places like this rely on the fact that once you get a puppy you will fall in love with it no matter what it's condition is!!! Please read the sticky here on "Buying a Puppy Safely"!!!! PLEASE READ!!!

P.S. 'licensed and vetted" only means they are inspected by the USDA to maintain a large kennel...not a socialized, well adjusted puppy. It means NOTHING in reguard to both genetic and health testing of the breeding dogs!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Oh God, no! Go to poodlebreeders.com instead.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Don't. Just don't. One of the saddest ever PF sagas was from someone who bought a puppy through one of these sites.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Here is a link for Poodle Club of America Breeder Referrals..this is how I found my first breeder.

http://www.poodleclubofamerica.org/...le/breeder-referral/breeder-referral-contacts

Also google Columbine State Poodle Club.....they have breeder referrals.


----------



## jasperella (Feb 20, 2017)

:adore: I promise I won't!  My inner bells and whistles were dimly going off when I talked to a Rep, and, reading the breeder "comments" and, mostly, the same backgrounds, over and over with different puppies within a couple months, just made the warnings go off even more, but, I just wanted to be sure I wasn't being over cautious. 

Again, thank you for reaffirming what my doggy gut was already telling me. 

TK


----------

